# When starting a new thread about StaffPad libraries, add "Staffpad" to the title



## Montisquirrel (Jul 14, 2021)

Hey everyone,

I think it is a good and helpful idea to add the word "Staffpad" when starting a new thread about Staffpad libraries. Very often people get confused or add information which are not correct, because they think the thread is about the Kontakt (or Sine, or ...) libraries. 

Yesterday, someone was searching for a Orchestra Tools Sale on the official website and today people adding their experience about Cineharp and Berling Harp, but talking about Kontakt.


----------



## ScarletJerry (Jul 15, 2021)

Good idea. I was the one who gave advice about Cineharps, thinking that the thread was about Kontakt instruments.

Scarlet Jerry


----------



## wcreed51 (Jul 15, 2021)

Well, this IS the StaffPad section. Isn't that enough?


----------



## Montisquirrel (Jul 15, 2021)

wcreed51 said:


> Well, this IS the StaffPad section. Isn't that enough?


Problem is the list of "Latest posts", where you can't see the sections.


----------



## wcreed51 (Jul 15, 2021)

Ahhh, I see


----------

